# Questions on how to set up new loft



## Birdsonawing (May 24, 2009)

I AM PUTTING LAST TOUCHES ON NEW LOFT i WENT FROM A 4X4X4 LOFT TO A 8X8X10 _ HAVE 7 BIRDS I PLAN ON GETTING SOME MORE BIRDS SOON mAYBE 10 MORE. WHEN I SET UP THE PERCHES HOW FAR APART SHOULD THEY BE ABOVE EACH OTHER AND HOW MANY I HAVE A CROSS BAR FOR THEM TO PERCH ON ALSO.wITHIN A WEEK I AM GOING TO ADD A SMALL FLIGHT PIN TO THE LFT ALSO. I JUST DON.T KNOW HOW TON SET IT UP I WANT THE BIRDS TO BE AT HOME. i REALLY APPRICIATE ALL THE HELP FROM EVERYONE THANKS
( I will try and post some pics i am not to sure how to do it)_


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Perches need to be put 9-10-11 inches centers --both up & down and side by side also one and 1/2 perch per bird--26 birds = 39 perches. Just way I do mine. 8 or 10 foot tall is kinda high


----------

